# Help please



## dkilkenny (May 14, 2013)

Hi there

I am hoping to emigrate to Toronto in January.I have a masters in social work and wonder can anyone tell me what the employment prospects are like. i would be great full

Denise


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dkilkenny said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am hoping to emigrate to Toronto in January.I have a masters in social work and wonder can anyone tell me what the employment prospects are like. i would be great full
> 
> Denise


What visa do you plan to use?
BTW, it's spelled grateful.


----------



## dkilkenny (May 14, 2013)

I have applied for a two year working visa.

Denise


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dkilkenny said:


> I have applied for a two year working visa.
> 
> Denise


On a two year working visa you should look for any type of work and not just work in your area of expertise. Given your employment has a deadline it deters many employers from making a commitment.


----------



## dkilkenny (May 14, 2013)

Can employees sponser u to stay then though.I am in no rush to ever leave Canada.

Denise


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dkilkenny said:


> Can employees sponser u to stay then though.I am in no rush to ever leave Canada.
> 
> Denise


Employees cannot but EMPLOYERS can.


----------



## dkilkenny (May 14, 2013)

sorry that is what I meant!

Denise


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Try to secure work that qualifies for CEC, and then use employer sponsorship as a backup in case CEC doesn't work out.

Or if the employer is excited about you, try to see if employer wants to sponsor you under PNP for PR long before your temp visa runs out.


----------



## dkilkenny (May 14, 2013)

That is great advice thank you.Now all I have to do is find an employer!

Denise


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you want to work as a Social (Service) Worker, you need to go through a process because you don't have an Ontario degree:
Internationally Educated Applicants :: Ontario College of Social Workers and Social Service Workers


----------



## dkilkenny (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for the link i am looking into this at the moment.

Denise


----------

